# The Art and Science of Handling Retrievers



## Dave_Verbyla (Dec 10, 2018)

Although published over a decade ago, I still find this DVD/booklet useful after many views.

This DVD is not about retriever training.
It is about handling retrievers from the holding blind to the line, and at the line on marks and blinds.
Rorem describes this as a program that will make you a better handler whether at a field trial or hunt test.

In this DVD Rorem emphasizes several fundamental themes weaved throughout the DVD and companion booklet:

1) Communication. Communications is the key .
How do you communicate to a dog to make easier and simpler for the dog to understand?


 Holding blind dynamics
 Problems with "shotgunning" commands
 Verbal and non-verbal cues at the line
 The problem with a dog "front-seating" the handler
 Voice inflections on line manners and marks
 When to use a soft send?
 Teaching a dog to be comfortable with hand over head
 Field conditions dictating whistle volume and duration
 Maximizing handler visual contrast
 When to use body movement in casting?
Why use literal casting in training and maybe not at an event?
 Timing: when to send your dog on each mark?
 Timing: ideal wait following each whistle sit
Problem with handler complacency after lining a blind

2) Proactive and reactive handling.
How do you help the dog in marks and blinds rather than being a passive spectator?


 Dog response dictating Whistle volume and duration
 When to use momentum casting at an event
 Silent versus vocal casts
 Positive versus negative momentum
 Undercasting/Overcasting in crosswinds, on hillsides, etc.
 Importance of reclaiming handler position following a stepping cast
 Informing dog where not to go on a blind
 Proper bird delivery to avoid future problems
 Closed heeling when leaving line after no-bird
 Reinforcing casts instead of hoping and spectating
 Handler's footwork and alignment
 Spot-bowling the initial line
 Proper casting form
 Challenging the test..or not...
 What signifies the start of a bad blind?
 Secondary versus ideal selection on marks

3) How dogs think? What are typical retriever behaviors and why?


Young versus old dogs
How does adrenaline effect retrievers and what can handlers do about it?
 Holding blind dynamics
 Why some retrievers tend to scallop at trials and not in training?
 Reading a dog returning from a mark
 Why there are more breaks in the 4th series than the 1st series?
 Better to run last in day or first in morning?
 Off-side heeling to make a retriever uncomfortable
 How to deal with no-bird..return or wait 3 dogs?
 Use of flyers in training when a dog creeps?
 Dog's pushing off previous mark locations
 How to get in a dog's head on honor?

This is one of my favorite DVDs...I seem to learn something new even after many views.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

I've had a copy for years and occasionally review it. Great DVD.


----------

